# Filet, ribeye & loin chops!



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2018)

just came back from vacation and had an extra day off to recover. Wife did not have this luxury so she asked me to take care of dinner. I was pretty exhausted still so I decided to let the sous vide do all the work. Just started pulling packs of protein out of the freezers. 







Bought a loin a while back and cut some thick chops. Seasoned and sealed them for later sv cooking. Sv @ 140 degrees.







Filets, and ribeyes fresh off the grill! Sv @ 132 degrees.







Filet & loin chop cut in half. Hooper in the background licking her chops! 







Another shot of my dinner plate. 

Everything turned out great, and required little effort thanks to the sv. Grilled the chops & steaks for about 1 minute per side at 500-600 degrees. 







Clean plate club! 

Don’t tell the wife but the dogs helped!


Thanks for looking,
Scott


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 16, 2018)

HBR, Looks excellent,meat done to perfection! like


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 16, 2018)

Appreciate that crazymoon! The sv is the perfect chef!

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice Job Hillbilly!!:)
That had to make Momma Happy!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 16, 2018)

Fantastic looking meal, nicely done!
Al


----------



## dr k (Aug 16, 2018)

That looks great!  I don't know If I have had an assortment of meats at one time which I'll have to do.  The Ms. and I split single steaks etc.  So this would be great to do.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 17, 2018)

Thanks bear!

The wife was happy for sure! And I had to do almost nothing! The sv is basically a marriage counselor! Lol!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 17, 2018)

Appreciate it al!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 17, 2018)

Dr K,  

This is a great way to do it! Dinner for a few days! 

Thanks,
Scott


----------

